

How much did you make off bitcoins or other cryptocurrency? - edwardliu

Ive heard some friends making 6 to 7 figures off it.
======
throwawayyyz
Threads like this rarely get answered by people who have significant holdings.
Usual replies are "wish I bought in early" or "man I sold too soon" or "lost
my wallet when the hd crashed".

------
ballin
I'm sitting at 6 figures now, but haven't cashed out a whole lot yet. I still
think it will succeed long term so I only pull out money as I need it.

------
zachlatta
I've made in the low 5 figures so far.

